# Gloves with durable finger tips



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Anybody have suggestions for a glove that has very durable fingertips?

I don't euro carve, however I do drag my rear hand from time to time and seem touch the ground enough to wear away the fingertips of my glove. My current remedy being to duct tape my finger tips.

I've tried leather and synthetic gloves, without much difference.

Been doing some research and apparently gloves made with Kevlar or Keprotec offer the most durability. Which lead me to a couple gloves. Thor gloves or Level gloves.

I'm hoping somebody can give me some feedback on the durability of the fingertips on the Thors, Level or your own gloves.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont have any recommendations for durable gloves that would help you but i ride midwest tow ropes and one thing ive found is shoe goo works really good for glove repair. What you could try is a small layer of shoe goo on your fingertips and if it starts wearing down you can just put another layer on and that should last awhile.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Bock_E said:


> I dont have any recommendations for durable gloves that would help you but i ride midwest tow ropes and one thing ive found is shoe goo works really good for glove repair. What you could try is a small layer of shoe goo on your fingertips and if it starts wearing down you can just put another layer on and that should last awhile.


came here to say this. I know several people who do this (Marine Epoxy also works) on their straps as well to prevent wear on the toes from hard turns and the ankle from boot eyelets.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Gloves wear out regardless. The kevlar ones may last a bit longer but given how hard you are on them, they'll do the same thing. 

The best advice is pick up a few pairs in the early season during the sales. Once you wear out a pair to the point you don't want to use it anymore just toss 'em and grab the next set.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.

May try shoe goo or marine epoxy.

Regarding buying new gloves, I have and I do. Unfortunately, I don't have the budget to buy "nice" new gloves on a regular basis. 
I try to buy the best gore-tex gloves I can afford. I never have issues with warmth, regardless of cheap or expensive gloves. However, I've had issues riding in rainy or wet snow conditions. My hands have gotten soaking wet in the rain, which then obv gets me cold and uncomfortable. I sometimes take 2 pair with me when I know its going to be wet, so I can swap half way through the day.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Anything REAL leather. Only thing that has lasted me more than 1 season.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Anything REAL leather. Only thing that has lasted me more than 1 season.


THIS ^^^ Not all leather is created equal. So far the best I've found is my Dakine Barons, after over a season of tow rope use the leather hardly looks marked the only problem I've had is the stitching holding the leather palm and textile back together tore and i will of course be fixing that with shoe goo. That just reminded me a friend of mine has some all leather Hestra mittens that seam to be invincible against toe ropes.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Anything REAL leather. Only thing that has lasted me more than 1 season.


I have a pair of Scott Dawson Gloves. Not sure how good of quality the leather is. Bought for $100 on sale last season.

I'm sure the Scott's aren't the best quality of leather, however I've been reluctant to buy more expensive leather gloves (looked at Hestra and Black Diamond), in fear the same thing would happen to the fingers.

But maybe, I will try a real/quality leather glove.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

+1 on real leather.

And to make it even more durable... make it mittens. 
Fewer seams, fewer bits to rip and tear.

I got some dakine gore-tex real leather mittens last yr. at a good price. Forgot how much, but a lot less than $100. so far so good.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I posted in the other glove thread, but I have the same issue. My first two fingers on my right hand are wearing away the leather. I have Burton Goretex leather gloves, got them on sale for $45, I assume they are REAL leather, but idk? 

I assume the wear is coming from the ratchets on my bindings? Strapping in and then out.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to thread jack. 

I was looking at burton mitts and was curious about the size. Are they true to size? My knuckles is 3.5" across(yeah, small hands) and evo has a measuring list for Burton to be 3.75" Med and 4.25" Large. Will i be safe to go with Mediums? Im ordering them online and dont want to order 2 pairs, if i can find an answer now. Thanks

Again, sorry to thread jack :hairy:


----------

